# Benutzer erstellen, der in seinem Homeverz. "gefangen&q

## sentinal

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Benutzer in seinem Homeverzeichnis "einsperren", so dass dieser nicht höher kommt, ...

Wie kann ich das machen?

sentinal

----------

## NewbieTim

Das machst du mit dem Befehl  "chroot". Kannst dir mal "man chroot" angucken, um dir die Syntax klarzumachen. Würd sagen du schreibst dann den Befehl in die ".bashrc" (oder je nachdem welche Shell der User benutzt) einfach rein, dann wird der Befehl immer ausgeführt, wenn sich der user einloggt. Evtl. gibt es auch noch andere Wege das zu machen. Kannst ja auch mal bei google nach "chroot" suchen...

----------

## sentinal

ist das denn dann nicht für alle user???

----------

## sentinal

achso, nochmal was, ..

der user sollte die /bin/bash haben

zudem soll er auch auf die befehle usr den bin verzeichnissen zugriff haben, ... mehr aber nicht das kann man dann doch linken oder?!

----------

